# SGM Randy Tyson



## surgicalcric (Nov 16, 2014)

> NICEVILLE, Fla. — Sgt Maj. Randy Eugene Tyson, US Army, age 55 of Niceville, Florida, formerly of Laurinburg and Fayetteville, passed away on Nov. 12, 2014 after a courageous battle with cancer.The Military Funeral Service will be 2 p.m. Wednesday at the East Laurinburg Baptist Church officiated by Rev. Richard Tyson. Burial will follow in Hillside Memorial Park.
> 
> Randy was born Feb. 23, 1959 in Scotland County, a loving son of the late Lenore Tillman "L.T." and Gladys Carter Tyson.
> 
> ...



Its time to take it easy SGM. 

Thanks for the mentorship, friendship, and for giving me the distinct honor of being a part of your and the  family's daily life and the privilege of caring for you after you become ill; I will miss our lengthy conversations. The example you set of seeing the mission through, the men cared for and never thinking twice about putting your career on the line for both shall not soon be forgotten in he FPD - you are already missed.

We are all better for having known you and instead of your passing, we will celebrate your life Wednesday.

See you in the assembly area at the right hand of The Throne SGM.

Crip


----------



## x SF med (Nov 16, 2014)

DOL SGM Tyson, your tour is over, rest easy and know that the men you lead are the men who will now lead others.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 16, 2014)

RIP, SGM. 

@surgicalcric I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest easy SGM. My condolences @surgicalcric.

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 16, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, SGM.  You have my prayers and condolences, @surgicalcric.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest In Peace, SGM Tyson! 

My sincerest condolences @surgicalcric for the loss of your friend and mentor. It sounds like he left an awesome legacy for others to follow and emulate.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 16, 2014)

Blue skies, Sgt Maj.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest in Peace SGM


----------



## Dame (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest in peace, SGM.

Crip, so very sorry to hear this. Bless you for helping in his care. I'm sure it made a huge difference to both him and his family.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest in God's peace Sergeant Major.  @surgicalcric , I am so very sorry for your loss.  
I'll leave my cancer rant for another time.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 16, 2014)

Fucking cancer.
Fair winds and following seas, SGM.
Deepest condolences and most sincere sympathy for your loss, Crip.


----------



## CDG (Nov 16, 2014)

RIP SGM Tyson.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Rest in Peace SGM Tyson, and condolences to his family and friends.  @surgicalcric, I am sorry for your loss. 

All here, please know that 3rd SFG (A) and 7th SFG (A) are jointly ensuring he is properly honored.  Visitation will be on Tuesday evening and the funeral will be Wednesday afternoon in Laurinburg, NC.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 17, 2014)

RIP SGM Tyson.

My condolences to you @surgicalcric and SGM Tyson's friends and family.


----------



## pardus (Nov 18, 2014)

RIP SGM Tyson. My sincere condolences to those left behind, particularly you Crip.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Rest in Peace SGM Tyson.

So sorry, J.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SGM. Prayers out.


----------

